# Swollen Girth Area?



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

It could be an edema. Does it feel squishy or firm? Any bug bits or cuts on it?


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Its not exactly squishy but not firm. It's symmetrical on both sides .. it looks like muscles to me? I'll get better pictures tomorrow... Any other ideas?

ETA: I read a little on edemas and it can be a circulation problem? Could it be her girth is too tight??


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Normally girth edemas show up after being ridden, then go away on their own in a fwe hours or days. Does that sound like your situation?


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Sounds and looks like exactly what my mare has. She is cinchy and tenses up when I saddle her. She has exactly symmetrical bumps/lumps on each side on her girth area. They are not squishy and fairly firm. She does not flinch when I press them. I was really worried and just posted about this here on the forum. I was told that they are muscle knots. Try pressing on them for 30 seconds and then massaging in circles for 30 seconds. Keep doing this - it does help! 

And I don't think you need to be really worried. It is just tension it sounds like. But I would try to massage them out - it really helps.

Here is the link to my thread. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/bumps-berdis-girth-area-56715/


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks so much!! So am I doing something that causes it? It does sound like thats the case.. I was practicing barrel racing before the pics and she was tearing around the arena  Whew.. I feel so relieved!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

You are welcome! I was so relieved to hear it was nothing too serious for Berdi too! Its funny - Berdi and I lope around the field like crazy and she loves every minute of it. Sounds just like your horse! I just got her a couple months ago so I'm not sure why she's cinchy. I have to cinch her really slowly or she gets upset. It could be that she had an ill-fitting saddle before I got her. How is your saddle? Maybe she just is a bit of a tense horse? I'm having to try to figure out what works for Berdi too. I'm so glad that it isn't anything serious - I was getting so worried before I found this out!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, I think I know the problem and hopefully solved it before knowing I did  My saddle is narrow, and too make things worse, I recently switched to one of our other saddle pads, which is very thick. This caused my saddle to not fit correctly and even the slightest weight adjustment caused my saddle to slip even though the cinch wasn't lose. Therefore, I had to tighten my cinch tighter than usual (not painfully tight, just tighter than she is used to). So today, before I noticed the 'swelling' on her stomach, we were at the tack store and I got a much thinner pad after diagnosing the problem of the slipping saddle while talking to a girl who worked there!  I hope this is the only thing that caused it! I will continue to watch the swelling and massage it if need be  Let's hope the new pad works!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

That makes sense! Poorly fitting saddles can be such a pain! Hopefully the new pad works good for your mare.


----------

